# [Firefox] Gestionnaire de securite personnelle ? (résolu)

## Overdrive

Bonjour à tous !

J'ai un petit soucis.

Tout va très bien pendant le surf. Mais lorsque j'essaie me connecter à un site nécessitant une sécurité (Ex : Facebook, Gmail...) J'ai ce message qui apparait et qui me bloque la connexion :

 *Quote:*   

> Réponse inattendue du serveur
> 
> Firefox ne sait pas comment entrer en contact avec le serveur.
> 
>     *   Vérifiez que le gestionnaire de sécurité personnelle (PSM) est installé sur
> ...

 

J'ai déjà vérifié les paramètres de sécurité (SSL et TLS) qui sont cochés, et les site sont accessible sur toutes autres plateforme.

Le cas échéant, que signifie ce PSM, et comment l'installer ?

Merci de votre aide !

----------

## VikingB

On parle de PSM et d'un module à installer ici :

https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/4471

Essaie .

----------

## Overdrive

C'est très gentil à toi,

Le soucis c'est que je n'arrive pas à me connecter à ce site car c'est du https. 

C'est le coup du serpent qui se mords la queue quoi...

----------

## Desintegr

As-tu au moins essayé de recompiler Firefox et ses dépendances (NSS, NSPR, etc.) ?

----------

## Overdrive

Le problème c'est que si j'essaie avec Seamonkey, Ephiphany Web Browser, c'est la même chose...

Alors je ne comprends pas du tout d'où vient le problème...

----------

## Desintegr

http://www.mozilla.org/projects/security/pki/psm/

 *Quote:*   

> Personal Security Manager is built on top of NSS, which is built on top of Netscape Portable Runtime (NSPR). Applications built with PSM do not need to call NSPR, whereas applications built with NSS must make such calls.

 

Seamonkey utilise NSS et NSPR.

Epiphany utilise Firefox (qui utilise NSS et NSPR).

Si NSS et/ou NSPR est cassé, rien ne fonctionne.

Recompile dans l'ordre NSPR puis NSS.

----------

## Overdrive

Entendu !

Je vais recompiler ces deux choses, et vous informe de l'évolution de la situation !

----------

## Desintegr

 *Overdrive wrote:*   

> Entendu !

 

De toute façon, ça coûte rien d'essayer et la plupart du temps, ça résout beaucoup de problèmes  :Razz: 

----------

## GentooUser@Clubic

Tu n'a pas démasqué certains paquets pour tester Firefox 3 par hasard ?

J'ai eu ce message pendant toute l'installation de Firefox 3, apparemment Firefox 2 n'aime pas les versions récentes de certaines libs.

Sinon un petit revdep-rebuild

----------

## Overdrive

Je viens de recompiler NSS et NSPR et rien n'a changé. l'erreur est toujours là.

J'utilise la version 2.0.0.14 de Firefox et je n'ai rien démasqué de la version 3.0

Je vous avoue que je ne comprends plus rien là...

----------

## Desintegr

Peut-être en recompilant Firefox également.

----------

## xaviermiller

plutôt que de tâtonner : revdep-rebuild

et donne-nous un emerge --info s'il te plaît  :Wink: 

----------

## Overdrive

 *Quote:*   

> emerge --info
> 
> Portage 2.1.5_rc8 (default-linux/x86/2007.0, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.23-gentoo-r6 i686)
> 
> =================================================================
> ...

 

----------

## Overdrive

Problème résolu, il suffisait de recompiler Firefox

Merci pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

